

Sophisticated Gmail Hack - thehigherlife
http://www.reddit.com/r/netsec/comments/g9pwa/sophisticated_gmail_hack/

======
mryan
Poor choice of title. Someone's Gmail account got hacked and he has no idea
how - nothing to suggest Gmail is at fault.

Edit: From the OP on the Reddit thread:

\------

This account password was shared with a few other accounts (Netflix) I usually
access via http or IMAP (mobile devices) I access the account via multiple
sources usually: * 3 Work computers that I am the primary user for (they are
all secured by a separate work log-in) * iPhone 3Gs * iPad1 * iPhone 3Gs *
Laptop & desktop at home that only I use

Chrome is my primary browser on all computers I use and it maintains my
password through an account sync.

I don't think I've typed my password into any other page - i'm usually
automatically logged in via Chrome's autofill.

\------

~~~
thehigherlife
Yeah, I agree, but it is what the post at reddit.com is titled.

